# Civil Engineer in Abu Dhabi



## geo_v

Hello!

I'm a civil engineer from Romania and I'll be working in Abu Dhabi (I hope) as a civil supervisor. In a few days I'll meet the employer to set the details. Untill now I know this: the contract will be for one year, after every 3 months 2 weeks holiday at home, air-tickets payed by the employer, full accomodation (house, food, transportation) and the basic salary, but I don't know the exact amounts.
Can someone help me with the costs for rent (studio or 1 bedroom apartment), food, utilities, transportation, internet and and other common expenses? I'll be there alone, without my family. What about the basic salary for this position, for over 8 years experience, but for the first time there?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Even though you are going to be in Abu Dhabi, most of these things are covered in the dubai thread, under the sticky that says read before posting. 

The cost in Abu Dhabi is higher for accomodations. Check Dubizzle and you will get an idea of pricing for the type of accomodations that you are interested in. 

Great package getting to fly home so often!


----------



## geo_v

Jynxgirl said:


> Even though you are going to be in Abu Dhabi, most of these things are covered in the dubai thread, under the sticky that says read before posting.
> 
> The cost in Abu Dhabi is higher for accomodations. Check Dubizzle and you will get an idea of pricing for the type of accomodations that you are interested in.
> 
> Great package getting to fly home so often!


Thanks for this information, Jynxgirl, I could make some ideas about rents in Abu Dhabi. For utilities, food, transportation 2500 AED/month are enough for one person, what do you think?
Anybody else can help with the basic salary for this job?


----------



## Jynxgirl

geo_v said:


> Thanks for this information, Jynxgirl, I could make some ideas about rents in Abu Dhabi. For utilities, food, transportation 2500 AED/month are enough for one person, what do you think?
> Anybody else can help with the basic salary for this job?


Are you going to live in Abu Dhabi? Transportation in Abu Dhabi is quite cheap with cabs. Renting a car for a cheaper version, is like $1700 a month. 

Food - that thread pretty much covers it. You can eat cheaply or $500 to 700 dirhams or you can spend $3000+ a month on food going out every night. 

Utilities will really range based on the accommodations you choose. If its a hotel type apartment, it will be inclusive. 

Personally, 2500$ a month is prob more then enough if you dont live a lively life, and just go out a night or two a week.


----------



## geo_v

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you going to live in Abu Dhabi? Transportation in Abu Dhabi is quite cheap with cabs. Renting a car for a cheaper version, is like $1700 a month.
> 
> Food - that thread pretty much covers it. You can eat cheaply or $500 to 700 dirhams or you can spend $3000+ a month on food going out every night.
> 
> Utilities will really range based on the accommodations you choose. If its a hotel type apartment, it will be inclusive.
> 
> Personally, 2500$ a month is prob more then enough if you dont live a lively life, and just go out a night or two a week.


Jynxgirl, I'm confused: you are talking about USD or AED?:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

AED... I know crazy I said 2500 AED. I mean after accomodations, transporation, and bills. For food and going out, I would imagine that 2500 would be fine. But then I live on half of that... I dont do a whole lot


----------



## geo_v

Thanks a lot, Jynxgirl for this information!
As I said before, I'm in the negotiation period. After a few phone interviews, they invited me to the face-to-face interview, in another contry in Europe, them paying al transportation and accomodation costs. What do you think my chances to get the job are?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just be positive. If they are inviting you for an interview after phone interviews, then that is a VERY good sign in my opinion!


----------



## geo_v

I got the job and I'll start midlle of june. The salary package is:
- basic salary 18400 AED/month
-food allowance 5100 AED/month
-house provided by company
-30 days leave and 4 round trip air tickets UAE/home land yearly
-health insurance and local transportation provided by company.
What do you think about it?
How much money should I have with me until I'll receive my first pay?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Are you just coming or do you have family coming. As I said, some can live on $1000 dirhams for a month and others couldnt survive on less then 5000, some even 10,000.... 

It really depends on what type of life you live. I spend prob $1500 to $1800 a month on food. I dont drink out and about often and I dont go out to eat either. 

When you go thru the airport, get your allotted alochol


----------



## csiszas

geo_v said:


> I'm with ADCB and is more than ok. But the best for you is to find one that has a branch near to you


Salut. 



Thanks.


----------



## DionisioManlantao

Can anyone help me find a job here in UAE? Im a Civil Engineer from Philippines with 5 years of experience. I just arrived last month with visit visa. Its very hard for me to get a job coz' maybe they look me young. But Im 26 yr old. You can contact me through my mobile no: Hoping for concerns. Thanks


----------



## DionisioManlantao

geo_v said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a civil engineer from Romania and I'll be working in Abu Dhabi (I hope) as a civil supervisor. In a few days I'll meet the employer to set the details. Untill now I know this: the contract will be for one year, after every 3 months 2 weeks holiday at home, air-tickets payed by the employer, full accomodation (house, food, transportation) and the basic salary, but I don't know the exact amounts.
> Can someone help me with the costs for rent (studio or 1 bedroom apartment), food, utilities, transportation, internet and and other common expenses? I'll be there alone, without my family. What about the basic salary for this position, for over 8 years experience, but for the first time there?
> Thank you in advance.


Sir good day. I just read your post. Im also a Civil Engineer from Philippines with 5 years experience. Im here now in dubai for visit visa only and Im looking for a job. Did you got a job already? Can I apply for Site Engineer / Quantity Surveyor in your company? You can contact me through my mobile no. . Hoping for your reply. Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl

Purcarea said:


> Salut
> 
> Unde ai gasit jobul asta ?


Salut to you too! If you have read the forum rules, you will know you must post on here in English.


----------

